# Conformation? (better pics)



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

I did have a hind and chest shot, but they were on another USB that isn't with me at the moment but I'll get them by tonight after work.

Tansy is my 4 year old Tennessee Walker/Quarter Horse mare. I've owned her for almost 2 years. From being a 200 lbs under weight untouched 2 year old into the pain in the butt mare I love today, she's grown quite a bit. Critique? I know she isn't pretty


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

He first strikes me as overall being a nice horse, but he has a long body. His neck also seems a tad short...I'm no expert though! Just trying this out!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

First, congrats on getting her to proper weight, well done!
Personally I like her. Other than having a slightly short neck and rather long body, I think you've got a quite good horse there. Maybe a bit downhill, but most QH's are built that way so that's not really a fault. May I ask what you plan to do with her? 

I'd also want to see those back and front shots. It's probably just the way she is standing, but there might be something a little off with her hind legs..


----------



## oconley (Feb 26, 2011)

I see the short neck, but its just because it's not proportionate to her body. That's the QH. The body is the TWH (long).... I love her coloring!!! Back left leg is nice and straight down, the back right (just in this pic) looks slightly turned out- but it's probably the picture. I like that she has black hooves and not pink.


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

aww she is very pretty and i know you tell her that every time you see her  the big thing for me is her neck. It is short but what do you plan to do with her? if you just want to keep her as a pleasure horse seems like that would be wonderful


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tansy is just my thing to spoil. Trail rides, camping on occasion, and just the simple ride around the property. She loves cow. Went to a cow clinic once and you could tell she was just in total bliss when she was chasing the cows. So what I think would be fun would be to do team penning every once in a while for fun but that's really it.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, her, not he.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, her conformation might not be perfect, as noted above, but she's still VERY PRETTY


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow lovely looking horse! Just a tad long in the back imo )


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

your horse is pretty. she is a tad downhill (which is a fault) and may make her a bit rough. she may be a bit long, but when you look at TWH they are longer looking than say a bulldog style quarter horse. Have fun with her !


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horse has a nice front end.. nice shoulder and open angles. Horse has a nice back end although the hind legs are over straight. 

This issue is in between the two.. long back and long body and the hind is higher than the front which will make her difficult to collect.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Elana said:


> Horse has a nice front end.. nice shoulder and open angles. Horse has a nice back end although the hind legs are over straight.
> 
> This issue is in between the two.. long back and long body and the hind is higher than the front which will make her difficult to collect.


Thank you for your input. It also doesn't help that her neck is short and she's got so much bad muscle along her bottom line and literally no top line. I've been trotting poles and doing hill work everyday for a few months now. She won't be able to do anything until she gets a proper topline and I'm not going to force her into one.


----------

